
Driver safety 'arms race' fuelling boom in gas-guzzling SUVs, says journalist - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-nov-1-2019-1.5344114/driver-safety-arms-race-fuelling-boom-in-gas-guzzling-suvs-says-journalist-1.5344145
======
downerending
This seems to miss the point that each of us can choose how safely we drive,
and this matters far more to potential accident victims than the weight of our
vehicles.

I drive a heavy minivan chosen to protect my family from poor drivers. But I
drive in an exceedingly conscientious way. Would you really prefer someone
driving a tiny Smart Car in a wreckless manner through your neighborhood?

